# Forum messages showing last to first



## luv2camp35 (Feb 6, 2008)

When I am not logged in to the site and reading the forums everthing is fine.  All of the forum contents show posting in the correct order as well as the threads themselves look right.  It shows the first thread at the top with replies following.

When I log in to the site, this changes.  All of the forums look good but when I am reading the threads it will show the last reply first and goes backwards from there.  In order for me to get to the first post on a multiple page thread I have to click on the last page and read "backwards".

As I am a new user to this site, I am sure it is an IDTenT error on my part.....can someone provide me the "magic smoke" to fix?

Thanks in advance.  And yes...i did do some searching before asking.


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

Your account prefs... User CP at the main page menu bar.  

And if ya did some searching, perhaps you noticed the Roll Call forum?  ;{)


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 6, 2008)

That fixed it.  I had gone in to the User CP and looked around but did not see any options to correct.  Or at least I did not see any options that I had not already seen on the thread page.  I clicked on the Linear option and saw where it is changeable for Last to First.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

And that Hello post in Roll Call? We're nosy   LOL!


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 6, 2008)

Done!!!!


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

Yer a good man   :{)


----------

